# Glitch with thumbnails



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

Every time I click on a thumbnail the first one always loads like this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The rest will always load fine but the first thumbnail I click on every post does this. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ve noticed the same thing for awhile. I’m not sure why. I just always click on a pick I’m not really interested in seeing so I can see the one I am interested in.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing for awhile. I’m not sure why. I just always click on a pick I’m not really interested in seeing so I can see the one I am interested in.


I try and always do the same but sometimes I forget and the pic I really want to see is lost to me


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing for awhile. I’m not sure why. I just always click on a pick I’m not really interested in seeing so I can see the one I am interested in.


That or I click on a pic that I’m willing to lose and it loads on a different page and fakes me out.  Then I’ll click the next and it comes up thumbnail view like in the original post


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 22, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> I try and always do the same but sometimes I forget and the pic I really want to see is lost to me


I’ve made that same mistake a few times myself. I’m not sure why people load pics as thumbnails to begin with but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’ve made that same mistake a few times myself. I’m not sure why people load pics as thumbnails to begin with but that’s just my opinion.


I’m not sure if thumbnail is an option to help with load times or what but I  absolutely hate it. I only use SMF on my phone though. May be a better option for people on pc, I have no idea.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 22, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> I’m not sure if thumbnail is an option to help with load times or what but I  absolutely hate it. I only use SMF on my phone though. May be a better option for people on pc, I have no idea.


I’m phone only user also.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 22, 2020)

I have the problem using my phone


----------



## JCAP (Aug 23, 2020)

Same here- works fine on PC but not on phone.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 23, 2020)

After you click on the picture and it loads incomplete click on the square box at the top that has a arrow pointing up and to the right. The picture should load.

JR


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 23, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> After you click on the picture and it loads incomplete click on the square box at the top that has a arrow pointing up and to the right. The picture should load.
> 
> JR


Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 23, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Thanks!


Welcome


----------

